# 02 silverado radio display and turn signal troubles



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

The last couple days I have been having some problems with my turn signal and radio and odometer displays.

At first I was only noticing the trouble with the turn signal, when I would turn it on for a left turn, the signal would blink, but the radio and odometer displays would turn off. 

Then later in the day, the signal would turn on to just a steady burn, but the odometer and radio displays would be fine... so I figured that it was probably just a flasher relay (since all the signal bulbs were lit, plow, front truck signal, and rear signal)

But today I was out plowing and was able to get some more info about the problem... with the headlights turned on, the signal would work, but when I put on the brake the displays go out, and when I put the signal on with the brakes off, the displays would flash along with the turn signal.

With the headlights off and the turn signal on, the signal will flash once, then go to steady burn... 

The displays going on and off aren't really a big deal, just more of an annoyance, however, the surn signal is an obvious hazard, especially when most idiots on the road don't understand hand signals. :realmad:

Has anyone had a similar experience? Any ideas of where to start troubleshooting from?

I'm hoping that tomorrow I will be able to get a new flasher relay installed, and maybe, just maybe, that will fix everything. 

But with my luck with trucks these last couple weeks, I highly doubt it


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

The first thing I would do is clean up my grounds...they can cause some wacky stuff. You might also have a poltergeist.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

darryl g;1585877 said:


> You might also have a poltergeist.


lol... that was my first thought hahaha... after I do my cleanups this afternoon I'll probably put it inside the shop so it can melt off. Its really annoying with the displays flashing at me as I tap the brakes going down a driveway.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RED FLAG!!! If you are having the problem with your lights on, I would start at the trailer wire connector. I have had those things corrode to the point it would make my trans kick in and out of lock up and do all kinds of other wierd electrical things. Look back there and disconnect it if you have to.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had some really strange electrical issues in the past. On my blazer it was the door switch once and a chaffed dome light wire another time. On the Eurovan it was that mice had pee'd on a circuit board up by the dome light, lol. How that made the ignition turn on when I opened the driver side door I don't think I'll ever understand.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Plowtoy;1586035 said:


> RED FLAG!!! If you are having the problem with your lights on, I would start at the trailer wire connector. I have had those things corrode to the point it would make my trans kick in and out of lock up and do all kinds of other wierd electrical things. Look back there and disconnect it if you have to.


WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER! I forgot the cover broke off over the summer, combine that with the salt spreader right near it, and bingo!

I'm actually real lucky it didnt catch fire, you could see where the plastic was dripping because it melted so bad.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

SharpBlades;1586824 said:


> WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER! I forgot the cover broke off over the summer, combine that with the salt spreader right near it, and bingo!
> 
> I'm actually real lucky it didnt catch fire, you could see where the plastic was dripping because it melted so bad.


So your back in business, good deal. gotta love PS


----------

